# Pictures disappearing....



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Posted in two threads today, where the pics have disappeared, why is that?


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 24, 2018)

Wurger
made me aware of an attachment problem this morning. Images would disappear from posts.
I have stopped the issue from occurring further. I am in the process of creating a fix to restore the missing images. At this moment please leave the posts until I have completed the recovery operation. This should be complete within a few hours.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Cheers guv'nor, one shall do as you wish....in your own time!


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 24, 2018)

The images should be restored. Let me know if you notice any missing images.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2018)

Many thanks! Sure thing boss!


----------

